# I am now in a relationship with my second cousin, however....



## Monster (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello all, I am on a mobile device, and I cannot write up a super elegant post at the moment... But I would like to update and say that whatever happened today was very surreal. It was liked every single thing that I had hoped for had fallen in place. Anyways I would like to announce that I am in my first relationship with my cousin. I would  like to thank TBT for keeping my sanity in check the previous day. I will explain the full details later when I have access to my computer. Again, thank you.

However.. my problems are still present. Unbeknownst to me, my cousin told my aunt about this relationship. From what I heard from my cousin, she is accepting; however, my aunt plans on organizing a dinner with my parents and her parents. This is gonna be one awkward dinner...


----------



## Murray (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations, I wish you two luck in the future, don't let anything stand in the way of your LOVE!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2015)

Monster said:


> Hello all, I am on a mobile device, and I cannot write up a super elegant post at the moment... But I would like to update and say that whatever happened today was very surreal. It was liked every single thing that I had hoped for had fallen in place. Anyways I would like to announce that I am in my first relationship with my cousin. I would  like to thank TBT for keeping my sanity in check the previous day. I will explain the full details later when I have access to my computer. Again, thank you.



pics or it didn't happen show us the lovely lady


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh god... /facepalm


----------



## Amyy (Jan 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> pics or it didn't happen show us the lovely lady



yes please

but goodluck


----------



## rosabelle (Jan 6, 2015)

Omfg, well congrats and good luck in your uh, relationship


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

Did you take her out to eat


----------



## Murray (Jan 6, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Did you take her out to eat



they went for icecream


----------



## tobi! (Jan 6, 2015)

Murray said:


> they went for icecream



i was there


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 6, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Did you take her out to eat



They met up at Baskin Robbins


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

Tae said:


> They met up at Baskin Robbins



and now he is baskin in glory ayyyy


----------



## Monster (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeez, I forgot to mention the "however" in my thread title. Well, my cousin mentioned my aunt about this whole ordeal last night, and she plans on doing a little "talk" with the whole family... My cousin told me that her aunt only knows about this but in wasn't expecing our parents to find out so quickly. She plans on having this talk this weekend, and I am so scared in regards to what might happen... So, I am still on a very slippery slope, this hasnt ended yet


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2015)

congrats on ur first relationship!!!

we should all celebrate


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 6, 2015)

First relationship eh 0.0


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 6, 2015)

I was wondering what happened! Glad you could update us again.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 6, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Did you take her out to eat



Go ahead and rearrange those words and take some out.


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> Go ahead and rearrange those words and take some out.



THAT IS WHT I THOUGHT HE SAID WHEN I FIrST READ IT LOL


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Monster said:


> Jeez, I forgot to mention the "however" in my thread title. Well, my cousin mentioned my aunt about this whole ordeal last night, and she plans on doing a little "talk" with the whole family... My cousin told me that her aunt only knows about this but in wasn't expecing our parents to find out so quickly. She plans on having this talk this weekend, and I am so scared in regards to what might happen... So, I am still on a very slippery slope, this hasnt ended yet



Oi, Good luck, cousin the future you'll need it.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your relationship. It is a little weird that you're "dating" your cousin, but I guess it can happen. You're still young and still have a lot to figure out. Good luck.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Oi, Good luck, cousin the future you'll need it.



You owe Brad and Jav 2k TBT for copyright infringement

Each


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> You owe Brad and Jav 2k TBT for copyright infringement
> 
> Each



I didn't steal it, they had different ones.


----------



## Murray (Jan 6, 2015)

you better take things slow cous you dont want to be cousin trouble amirite?? xD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> You owe Brad and Jav 2k TBT for copyright infringement
> 
> Each



You owe me 1k for violating copyright too.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 6, 2015)

Murray said:


> you better take things slow cous you dont want to be cousin trouble amirite?? xD


no.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> You owe me 1k for violating copyright too.



I didn't copy it :/


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 6, 2015)

Murray said:


> you better take things slow cous you dont want to be cousin trouble amirite?? xD



*shakes head* So overdone. You owe Brad 1k for copyright violation.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> I didn't copy it :/



I was talking to Tokay. Lol.  He copied what I posted in this thread v1. Besidessssss.... It's a joke. But you don't need to tell Tokay that.:3


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> *shakes head* So overdone. You owe Brad 1k for copyright violation.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ohh, okay.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

guys stop the infringement cousinfringement is bad XD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 6, 2015)

Javocado said:


> guys stop the infringement cousinfringement is bad XD



I liked this... But you still owe Brad.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Javocado said:


> guys stop the infringement cousinfringement is bad XD



You're really making me laugh. xD


----------



## Brad (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> I didn't steal it, they had different ones.



Pay up, son.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> You owe Brad and Jav 2k TBT for copyright infringement
> 
> Each



Well Jav copied Brad, too, just sayin' xD


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Brad said:


> Pay up, son.



Fiiine, how much.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Well Jav copied Brad, too, just sayin' xD



But it's okay cause we're cousins.
(We legit are he inspired me to join last year to search for my dreamoos bless him)


----------



## Brad (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Fiiine, how much.



We'll see.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Brad said:


> We'll see.



Okay, I need to know, cousin 20 minutes, I might go to bed.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 6, 2015)

Can we keep this one on topic and not locked, please?


----------



## kesttang (Jan 6, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Can we keep this one on topic and not locked, please?



I agree. Take the personal message to private message or VM.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

still

need

pics


----------



## Murray (Jan 6, 2015)

I can't wait to see how this story of forbidden love unfolds


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 6, 2015)

Well not hiding it really is the best course of action. Good luck with your dinner.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 6, 2015)

Misuzurin said:


> Well not hiding it really is the best course of action. Good luck with your dinner.



ayeeeee 

please keep us updated


----------



## kassie (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck. ^^;


----------



## queertactics (Jan 6, 2015)

Murray said:


> I can't wait to see how this story of forbidden love unfolds



oh good finally someone used Redd; thanks cuz


----------



## Lassy (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been following the whole story, I have to say, what a story!

Good thing my cousins are unattractive and totally not my type physically and mentally, but even if they were, I wouldn't be ever able to consider them as romantic interest, only as family and family!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Lassy said:


> I've been following the whole story, I have to say, what a story!
> 
> Good thing my cousins are unattractive and totally not my type physically and mentally, but even if they were, I wouldn't be ever able to consider them as romantic interest, only as family and family!



u say that but wat if one day a long lost well toned muscular sexy cousin turned up


----------



## Thunder (Jan 6, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Can we keep this one on topic and not locked, please?



That's probably a good idea.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 6, 2015)

I say it's fine! Just don't have a kid!


----------



## unravel (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Well... Have you touch yourself before? xD



Woah there this is the second time hur hur weird side of TBT again...


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 6, 2015)

Monster said:


> Hello all, I am on a mobile device, and I cannot write up a super elegant post at the moment... But I would like to update and say that whatever happened today was very surreal. It was liked every single thing that I had hoped for had fallen in place. Anyways I would like to announce that I am in my first relationship with my cousin. I would  like to thank TBT for keeping my sanity in check the previous day. I will explain the full details later when I have access to my computer. Again, thank you.
> 
> However.. my problems are still present. Unbeknownst to me, my cousin told my aunt about this relationship. From what I heard from my cousin, she is accepting; however, my aunt plans on organizing a dinner with my parents and her parents. This is gonna be one awkward dinner...



Oh she is your second cousin, that makes more since than a first cousin

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> You owe me 1k for violating copyright too.



How did he violate copyright lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck with your dinner OP.

(whenever someone tries to continue/update on a locked discussion you're bound to have way more images and sarcasm)


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck I suppose


----------



## Tao (Jan 6, 2015)

Can't wait for you to post pictures of your X-Men children.


They can form a super group named the 'Brotherhood of Cousinly Mutants'.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

is this not considered incestuous?


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> is this not considered incestuous?



I'm pretty sure it's the cousin of his cousin or something idk


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the cousin of his cousin or something idk



No, if you have a second cousin then that means that you both share the same great grand parent


Spoiler











if this is the case then it is incestuous

ew


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> is this not considered incestuous?



I think dating a second cousin is generally not seen as bad? But OP and his cousin have been around each other awhile and consider each other family, so that's what makes this situation kind of weird. 

Anyway, Monster, since your and your cousin's families are so close, that's probably why your aunt wants to have dinner together. Even if you guys aren't very closely genetically related, you still consider each other to be close family (judging by how you've known her so long and have had so much contact with each other), so that can make a potential breakup between you two disastrous. She might also want to set some type of boundaries on your relationship, but I can't really say 100% since I don't know your aunt.

Good luck, I guess?


----------



## Murray (Jan 6, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the cousin of his cousin or something idk



2nd cousin is your parent's cousin's child [SIZE=-2]i think[/SIZE]


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

Murray said:


> 2nd cousin is your parent's cousin's child [SIZE=-2]i think[/SIZE]



I think it's your cousin's child? I have some cousins that have children, and I'm pretty sure they're my second cousins. 

... Which makes me kind of confused about the OP, because he said his aunt wants to talk to them, but she shouldn't be his aunt, right?

Idk I think I'm confusing myself here.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I think dating a second cousin is generally not seen as bad? But OP and his cousin have been around each other awhile and consider each other family, so that's what makes this situation kind of weird.
> 
> Anyway, Monster, since your and your cousin's families are so close, that's probably why your aunt wants to have dinner together. Even if you guys aren't very closely genetically related, you still consider each other to be close family (judging by how you've known her so long and have had so much contact with each other), so that can make a potential breakup between you two disastrous. She might also want to set some type of boundaries on your relationship, but I can't really say 100% since I don't know your aunt.
> 
> Good luck, I guess?



I think dating any type of cousin is wrong. This guy shares a great grandparent with his girlfriend, so yeah it's definitely incestuous (which is against the law for obvious reasons).

Am I the only one that finds what this guy is doing to be wrong and sickening?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I think dating any type of cousin is wrong. This guy shares a great grandparent with his girlfriend, so yeah it's definitely incestuous (which is against the law for obvious reasons).
> 
> Am I the only one that finds what this guy is doing to be wrong and sickening?



I'm not sure if I'd go so far as to say "wrong and sickening" , but I'd never date any of my cousins, no matter how far removed they are. It'd just weird me out, and... Okay, maybe I would find it sickening haha. Especially if the cousin in question was as close to me as OP says the two families are.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think part of the reason I feel I can't judge/ my judgment makes no difference is because it's over and done with. OP has to live with the consequences now.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

hey if ur both above the age of consent then watever HAVE FUN just dont have kids


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm not sure if I'd go so far as to say "wrong and sickening" , but I'd never date any of my cousins, no matter how far removed they are. It'd just weird me out, and... Okay, maybe I would find it sickening haha. Especially if the cousin in question was as close to me as OP says the two families are.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think part of the reason I feel I can't judge/ my judgment makes no difference is because it's over and done with. OP has to live with the consequences now.



Exactly, dating a family member (no matter how distant they are) will earn you a crude reputation amongst your family.


----------



## meo (Jan 6, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm not sure if I'd go so far as to say "wrong and sickening" , but I'd never date any of my cousins, no matter how far removed they are. It'd just weird me out, and... Okay, maybe I would find it sickening haha. Especially if the cousin in question was as close to me as OP says the two families are.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think part of the reason I feel I can't judge/ my judgment makes no difference is because it's over and done with. OP has to live with the consequences now.



I wouldn't really say it's wrong in the sense that they believe they have feelings for one another. Not really going to judge another's romance. It's up to them. The op does sound young though which relationships tend to not be so lucrative majority of the time.

I think like someone else pointed out...the main grey area is kids. Studies show gene pools closely related are more prone to health and devlopment issues. So if they had a child, it could be potentially worrisome for the child's medical development or health. But it's no one's issue except their own so if things progressed to that point it's their life/decision I suppose.

So I guess in the end it's two consenting people making a unified choice and having the outcome to deal with together. None of my business. If they're happy, cool. Though honestly this whole thread topic feelings like trolling lol.


----------



## unravel (Jan 6, 2015)

I find it weird tbh but whatever its uhhh "love" right?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

melsi said:


> I wouldn't really say it's wrong in the sense that they believe they have feelings for one another. Not really going to judge another's romance. It's up to them. The op does sound young though which relationships tend to not be so lucrative majority of the time.
> 
> I think like someone else pointed out...the main grey area is kids. Studies show gene pools closely related are more prone to health and devlopment issues. So if they had a child, it could be potentially worrisome for the child's medical development or health. But it's no one's issue except their own so if things progressed to that point it's their life/decision I suppose.
> 
> So I guess in the end it's two consenting people making a unified choice and having the outcome to deal with together. None of my business. If they're happy, cool. Though honestly this whole thread topic feelings like trolling lol.



I get where you're coming from. Like I said, I personally would not date my cousins, and now that OP's made his choice, it's kind of a moot point for me or anyone else that's not in his family to really say anything about it/ try to argue with him. Any consequences (positive or negative) are his to deal with now. Ultimately, it's none of my business. 

And I hope they're not planning on having kids at 17, lol.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 6, 2015)

Seriously, how has no one made a Roman joke yet?

Also, congrats?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I think dating any type of cousin is wrong. This guy shares a great grandparent with his girlfriend, so yeah it's definitely incestuous (which is against the law for obvious reasons).
> 
> Am I the only one that finds what this guy is doing to be wrong and sickening?



Nope you're not.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 6, 2015)

umm.... i mean at least UR not first cousins, which is illegal but anything past that is okay in some states? I still consider this incest but um.. I don't think you guys are gonna have children at this point but uhhhh... idk what to say


----------



## Brackets (Jan 6, 2015)

i don't find it as strange as if you were 1st cousins (i have no idea who my second cousins even are) but surely your family will find this odd


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 6, 2015)

My cousins aren't even blood related (; guess I'll get to work on that now since I'm feeling inspired.

Good luck with your relationship. Though I think your aunt is wrong to out you guys so soon. I mean we don't even know how serious this relationship will be. It will make things awkward if things don't work out.

Well, it will be awkward either way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! ^_^
Whatever happens at the meeting, don't let other people dictate your life, your feelings and your relationships, especially as you said you're 17. Regardless of what they say, stuff happens. Things might go wrong, but you'll learn from it. From what I gathered before you had little experience with your cousin growing up so I don't think there's much of a powerful family feeling.

The risks of birth defects or illnesses or whatever are not even close to as high as people think they are, the likelihood rises from like 2%-4% so that's not a problem, not like it would be for you guys for a while anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Princess Weeb said:


> Congrats! ^_^
> Whatever happens at the meeting, don't let other people dictate your life, your feelings and your relationships, especially as you said you're 17. Regardless of what they say, stuff happens. Things might go wrong, but you'll learn from it. From what I gathered before you had little experience with your cousin growing up so I don't think there's much of a powerful family feeling.
> 
> The risks of birth defects or illnesses or whatever are not even close to as high as people think they are, the likelihood rises from like 2%-4% so that's not a problem, not like it would be for you guys for a while anyway.


People probably think it's omg so high because they read about brothers and sisters woohoo and incest-related stuff.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> People probably think it's omg so high because they read about brothers and sisters woohoo and incest-related stuff.



tbh who cares though are we forgetting that we are animals 
what someone else does or likes is none of my business, as long as it's all consenting.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Princess Weeb said:


> Congrats! ^_^
> Whatever happens at the meeting, don't let other people dictate your life, your feelings and your relationships, especially as you said you're 17. Regardless of what they say, stuff happens. Things might go wrong, but you'll learn from it. From what I gathered before you had little experience with your cousin growing up so I don't think there's much of a powerful family feeling.
> 
> The risks of birth defects or illnesses or whatever are not even close to as high as people think they are, the likelihood rises from like 2%-4% so that's not a problem, not like it would be for you guys for a while anyway.



You do realise that simply being incestuous can spawn the presumption for others that it's okay to be in a relationship with one of your family members? You do realise that what you've just wrote is basically promoting incestry, translating into "it's okay to have a close relationship with one of your family members, this includes having sex with them, because the odds of birthing an inbred with defects is low."


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> You do realise that simply being incestuous can spawn the presumption for others that it's okay to be in a relationship with one of your family members? You do realise that what you've just wrote is basically promoting incestry, translating into "it's okay to have a close relationship with one of your family members, this includes having sex with them, because the odds of birthing an inbred with defects is low."



Even if I don't agree with incest of any sort, it really isn't our business so you shouldn't worry about what is being said as "right or wrong" since your wrong, could be right for me and so on and so forth.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Even if I don't agree with incest of any sort, it really isn't our business so you shouldn't worry about what is being said as "right or wrong" since your wrong, could be right for me and so on and so forth.



I literally have so much hate for the stupid phrase "It's none of your business". Yes, it is. It's everybody's business, since you decided to make it public. This guy made a thread telling everybody that he's dating his cousin, and yet when people have things to say about it some people have the audacity to say that "it's none of your business" He posted this thread so that we can discuss the subject. 

I'm wrong? How am I wrong? What am I wrong about? Everybody's entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> You do realise that simply being incestuous can spawn the presumption for others that it's okay to be in a relationship with one of your family members? You do realise that what you've just wrote is basically promoting incestry, translating into "it's okay to have a close relationship with one of your family members, this includes having sex with them, because the odds of birthing an inbred with defects is low."



Literally who cares???
Noone is forcing you to do it, or look at it. 
If it makes people happy, then it's not my problem. Pretty sure if noone ever had been in incestuous relationships you wouldn't be here :")

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I literally have so much hate for the stupid phrase "It's none of your business". Yes, it is. It's everybody's business, since you decided to make it public. This guy made a thread telling everybody that he's dating his cousin, and yet when people have things to say about it some people have the audacity to say that "it's none of your business"
> 
> I'm wrong? How am I wrong. What am I wrong about? Everybody's entitled to their own opinion.



They made the thread asking for advice. You can have an opinion, but clearly it affects them more than their relationship should to you.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Woah there this is the second time hur hur weird side of TBT again...



I didn't say that -.-


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Princess Weeb said:


> Literally who cares???
> Noone is forcing you to do it, or look at it.
> If it makes people happy, then it's not my problem. Pretty sure if noone ever had been in incestuous relationships you wouldn't be here :")
> 
> ...



That's like saying if something doesn't directly affect you then "why should you care?"
No. It's not "if it makes people happy then why is it an issue" You do know that incestry is illegal, right? Do you even know what it's like for a child to grow up knowing he/she is an inbred? Knowing that he/she was created from an illegal act of love and will live the rest of his/her life knowing that they're a product of something disgusting.

What you wrote literally made no sense. In the future, only reply to my comments if you can actually _speak sense_. I hate having to try to translate posts into proper English.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 6, 2015)

I kind of agree with Jarrad, I mean it's great that they're happy but if everyone starts to accept incest then is it ok for brother/sister incest? Father/daughter? Where do we draw the line? What if people in families start feeling pressured into incest, because it's seen as ok?


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> That's like saying if something doesn't directly affect you then "why should you care?"
> No. It's not "if it makes people happy then why is it an issue" You do know that incestry is illegal, right? Do you even know what it's like for a child to grow up knowing he/she is an inbred? Knowing that he/she was created from an illegal act of love and will live the rest of his/her life knowing that they're a product of something disgusting.
> 
> What you wrote literally made no sense. In the future, only reply to my comments if you can actually _speak sense_. I hate having to try to translate posts into proper English.



Are you alright? Pretty sure none of what I said was in a foreign language. For a start, incest is legal in some parts of the world. Even then, people are always doing things against the law unpunished. People will always break the law, there is nothing you can do about it. As I said, it is likely that this will not last forever or result in a child. The only real problem I would have with that is the judgement placed on that child from others. 

Neither party are being forced into a relationship, and I'm assuming it isn't at all sexual at the moment so no crime is being committed. If you need help decoding anything else anytime soon gimme a shout


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

Princess Weeb said:


> *Literally who cares???*
> *Noone is forcing you to do it, or look at it.
> If it makes people happy, then it's not my problem. Pretty sure if noone ever had been in incestuous relationships you wouldn't be here :")*
> 
> ...



Finally someone that makes sense xD 

Jarrad you are getting so worked out over something that has nothing to do with your life. If the OP and his new GF have kids and something goes wrong that is their dilema to deal with in the future, calling their relationship sickning and so forth on a forum isnt gonna change the fact that theirs love between the OP and his cousin lol 

In your beliefs and my own it's not "Okay" but doesn't mean you are allowed to bash it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

I think cousin is the closest you can eventually marry and woohoo with around here, anything closer is pretty much incest.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

Annachie said:


> I kind of agree with Jarrad, I mean it's great that they're happy but if everyone starts to accept incest then is it ok for brother/sister incest? Father/daughter? Where do we draw the line? What if people in families start feeling pressured into incest, because it's seen as ok?



>But there's no pressure
>But they're second cousins that barely knew eachother 
>This is the same argument as "If gay people get married we'll end up marrying animals!!!!"
It's such a rare thing, it's unlikely it will ever get out of the taboo area, anyway.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

Annachie said:


> I kind of agree with Jarrad, I mean it's great that they're happy but if everyone starts to accept incest then is it ok for brother/sister incest? Father/daughter? Where do we draw the line? What if people in families start feeling pressured into incest, because it's seen as ok?



You will never do something you do not wish to do. It depends to each person really

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Weeb said:


> >But there's no pressure
> >But they're second cousins that barely knew eachother
> >*This is the same argument as "If gay people get married we'll end up marrying animals!!!!"*
> It's such a rare thing, it's unlikely it will ever get out of the taboo area, anyway.



This


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Princess Weeb said:


> Are you alright? Pretty sure none of what I said was in a foreign language. For a start, incest is legal in some parts of the world. Even then, people are always doing things against the law unpunished. People will always break the law, there is nothing you can do about it. As I said, it is likely that this will not last forever or result in a child. The only real problem I would have with that is the judgement placed on that child from others.
> 
> Neither party are being forced into a relationship, and I'm assuming it isn't at all sexual at the moment so no crime is being committed. If you need help decoding anything else anytime soon gimme a shout



Yes, I'm good! Thank you for asking. I'd quote some stuff you said which made no sense, but I can't be bothered to go back one page and c+p anything. Anyway,

Just because something is legal in some parts of the world doesn't meant that it's a perfectly acceptable thing to do. You have to realise that different cultures have different opinions and perspectives to ours. In the western part of the world  there are a lot of things which are deemed "okay" by other parts of the worlds. Let's look at North-Korea as an example. There is it perfectly legal to publicly execute and enprison people who decide to oppose NK's dictatorship. So from this, do you think it's okay to kill and enprison western people who think the same way as NK people? 

Having people breaking laws does not justify breaking them yourself. If somebody jumped off a cliff would you do the same?

I know nobody is being forced into a relationship... why have you felt the need to state this? I didn't say anything that indicated or implied that people are being forced into incestuous relationships. This was completely irrelevant lol...

No, you're wrong. The *only* problem here is that you're promoting incestry.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Annachie said:


> What if people in families start feeling pressured into incest, because it's seen as ok?



nah dude thats like saying gay sex shud be taboo cuz then men wud be pressured into banging each other bcuz its seen as ok


----------



## Brackets (Jan 6, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> You will never do something you do not wish to do. It depends to each person really


I'm definitely not saying that everyone is gonna be like 'WAHOO let's do incest!!!' but I'm just saying that if for example if a brother is pressuring his sister to commit incest with him, then at least she can be like 'it's illegal, no' . but if incest is seen as more tolerable she might be more pressured. It's alright saying you can never do something you don't want to do, but it doesn't always work like that. not everyone's really strong like that.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Finally someone that makes sense xD
> 
> Jarrad you are getting so worked out over something that has nothing to do with your life. If the OP and his new GF have kids and something goes wrong that is their dilema to deal with in the future, calling their relationship sickning and so forth on a forum isnt gonna change the fact that theirs love between the OP and his cousin lol
> 
> In your beliefs and my own it's not "Okay" but doesn't mean you are allowed to bash it.



I know I am, it has nothing to do with most people's lives, but this doesn't mean that I can't express how I feel on the subject.
I mean, this has nothing to do with your life as well, so why are you here? 

At the end of the day, Monster has made a thread about his incestuous relationship, which means that he's decided to share it with us. Since I am a member of this forum, I have every right to express how I feel on this matter, as it has been made public by Monster.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 6, 2015)

Annachie said:


> I'm definitely not saying that everyone is gonna be like 'WAHOO let's do incest!!!' but I'm just saying that if for example if a brother is pressuring his sister to commit incest with him, then at least she can be like 'it's illegal, no' . but if incest is seen as more tolerable she might be more pressured. It's alright saying you can never do something you don't want to do, but it doesn't always work like that. not everyone's really strong like that.



Why would if matter if it's legal or not, no means no.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/pop-psych/201401/what-makes-incest-morally-wrong

read this if you're still on the fence regarding whether inbreeding/incest relationships are bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Why would if matter if it's legal or not, no means no.



Because the girl's brother would be more prone to pressing it on her, since some people simply lack the capability to say no.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

Annachie said:


> I'm definitely not saying that everyone is gonna be like 'WAHOO let's do incest!!!' but I'm just saying that if for example if a brother is pressuring his sister to commit incest with him, then at least she can be like 'it's illegal, no' . but if incest is seen as more tolerable she might be more pressured. It's alright saying you can never do something you don't want to do, but it doesn't always work like that. not everyone's really strong like that.



On that case it's alot differente since there is only consent on one of the parts, so it should count as possible rape if he were to force her just cause it's legal, it would still be illegal to preassure someone into sex without their consent no matter if it's "okay" to participate in incest. ( I hope that made sense lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Why would if matter if it's legal or not, *no means no*.



Exactly!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Because the girl's brother would be more prone to pressing it on her, since some people simply lack the capability to say no.



Literally bring it up to the parents then, let them straighten him out then.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom said:


> Why would if matter if it's legal or not, no means no.



It would be great if everyone would just stop when someone says no, but it's unfortunately not that simple. Plus, if incest was legal and the girl is quite young she might be pressured into thinking she should do it. At least if it's seen as taboo or is illegal then she might be more inclined to say no, or tell someone about it.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2015)

Annachie said:


> It would be great if everyone would just stop when someone says no, but it's unfortunately not that simple. Plus, if incest was legal and the girl is quite young she might be pressured into thinking she should do it. At least if it's seen as taboo or is illegal then she might be more inclined to say no, or tell someone about it.



Except she's his age as I think he said in the previous thread.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Yes, I'm good! Thank you for asking. I'd quote some stuff you said which made no sense, but I can't be bothered to go back one page and c+p anything. Anyway,
> 
> Just because something is legal in some parts of the world doesn't meant that it's a perfectly acceptable thing to do. You have to realise that different cultures have different opinions and perspectives to ours. In the western part of the world  there are a lot of things which are deemed "okay" by other parts of the worlds. Let's look at North-Korea as an example. There is it perfectly legal to publicly execute and enprison people who decide to oppose NK's dictatorship. So from this, do you think it's okay to kill and enprison western people who think the same way as NK people?
> 
> ...



How can I be wrong on an opinion? Again I ask, are you alright?
I wasn't going to reply because I literally just laughed at that post but here you go.

None of what I said made no sense, other people were able to reply to it fine, and if you're able to make such strong statements I'm pretty sure you're able to back them up with quotes, right? 

I stated that it was consensual and not forced because it's a valid point, but it also goes against at least some notions of it being "disgusting". In how many countries is gay marriage legal? Does that mean it's wrong? Why are people so convinced that only their countries' law is right and nowhere else can do anything different. We have no idea where the OP is from. Where they are it could be completely legal. There's a difference between policies on execution and drug laws and policies on people's sex lives that again, have literally nothing to do with you.

The only problem I have is advocating second cousin incest that it is unlikely anyone would ever get arrested over. Please stop making stupid accusations and trying to pair together completely different concepts in order to validate your point. I will not reply to you from now on because this is literally hilarious. Have your opinion, leave this person alone. Nobody is getting hurt over it. (But yourself by the sound of it)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I know I am, it has nothing to do with most people's lives, but this doesn't mean that I can't express how I feel on the subject.
> I mean, this has nothing to do with your life as well, so why are you here?
> 
> At the end of the day, Monster has made a thread about his incestuous relationship, which means that he's decided to share it with us. Since I am a member of this forum, I have every right to express how I feel on this matter, as it has been made public by Monster.



*again*
That's like if someone inquiring about the sanctity of interracial relationships in a country where it was legal asked for help and someone started spewing racist nonsense?????


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Annachie said:


> I'm definitely not saying that everyone is gonna be like 'WAHOO let's do incest!!!' but I'm just saying that if for example if a brother is pressuring his sister to commit incest with him, then at least she can be like 'it's illegal, no' . but if incest is seen as more tolerable she might be more pressured. It's alright saying you can never do something you don't want to do, but it doesn't always work like that. not everyone's really strong like that.



alright lets say A pressures B to do mdma, then at least B can say 'its illegal, no' correct?

but is that an appropriate use of the law? shud u be creating and justifying the existence of laws purely to deter what _might_ happen? disregard how socially acceptable mdma/incest is, look at it from a liberty point of view. r u happy with something being outlawed simply bcuz it cud be abused? let me put it another way. is incest/mdma illegal bcuz the legislators r afraid that someone cud be pressured into committing incest or taking mdma? the law cant and shudnt be designed to protect everyone, bcuz it will inevitably intrude on personal liberties (while being completely ineffective at protecting everyone too).


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom said:


> Literally bring it up to the parents then, let them straighten him out then.



lol
we were speaking hypothetically

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Weeb said:


> How can I be wrong on an opinion? Again I ask, are you alright?
> I wasn't going to reply because I literally just laughed at that post but here you go.
> 
> None of what I said made no sense, other people were able to reply to it fine, and if you're able to make such strong statements I'm pretty sure you're able to back them up with quotes, right?
> ...



Lol, when somebody says "I won't reply to anything u say from now on" pretty much says it all

what a waste of time
you're officially on my ignore list


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, love is blind and your heart won`t care if she is a (distant) relative. 
Imo, love is awfully rare and when you finally do fall in love with someone and its mutual, life is to short to just ignore it. 

If you ask me personally, I wouldn`t date a relative. However, I`m not in love with a family member. In honesty I think thats my head talking, not my heart. I`ve been in love once or twice and if it had been a relative, I wouldn`t have cared about what others thought. I would probably have been to scared to declare my love though. 

Its easy to say that what your doing is wrong, but remember; no one ever has died happy doing only things that are right. 

In short, **** other people, follow your heart.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Annachie said:


> It would be great if everyone would just stop when someone says no, but it's unfortunately not that simple. Plus, if incest was legal and the girl is quite young she might be pressured into thinking she should do it. At least if it's seen as taboo or is illegal then she might be more inclined to say no, or tell someone about it.



wat difference is there between coerced sex between siblings, and coerced sex between non-related ppl?

there isnt

its just that one is "even more illegal" bcuz its incest. but again, ur misappropriating the law for that purpose. the incest law isnt designed to stop one sibling from coercing the other into sex.


----------



## Tao (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom said:


> Why would if matter if it's legal or not, no means no.





...So rape doesn't exist then...Because "no means no" and everybody obviously follows 'the unwritten rules'.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

*Can I just point out that second cousin relationships are fully legal in the US?*

I have no idea where the OP is from, but most countries seem to outlaw only first cousin relationships. So not only is this consenting, but it is also legal. There is, even in law, nothing wrong with this relationship, not like I had a place to make judgement on it anyway.

*before anyone screams at me yes it depends state by state, but it has only listed specifically first cousin relationships being outlawed in some states, not second cousins.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 6, 2015)

This thread tags
I still cant
I cant take this thread seriously
Not with these tags, "YALL NEED JESUS" LOL I CANT I'M DONE.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

omg the tags i didnt even see


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Tao said:


> ...So rape doesn't exist then...Because "no means no" and everybody obviously follows 'the unwritten rules'.



exactly the point i make. laws cannot prevent all of the crime, and shud not be expected to. not without seriously infringing on individual freedom.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 6, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> alright lets say A pressures B to do mdma, then at least B can say 'its illegal, no' correct?
> 
> but is that an appropriate use of the law? shud u be creating and justifying the existence of laws purely to deter what _might_ happen? disregard how socially acceptable mdma/incest is, look at it from a liberty point of view. r u happy with something being outlawed simply bcuz it cud be abused? let me put it another way. is incest/mdma illegal bcuz the legislators r afraid that someone cud be pressured into committing incest or taking mdma? the law cant and shudnt be designed to protect everyone, bcuz it will inevitably intrude on personal liberties (while being completely ineffective at protecting everyone too).



basically all i'm saying is if incest is seen to be more normal again in cases such as cousins then it make the whole issue more of a grey area and MIGHT cause more cases of possible abuse within the family. I'm saying might, because who knows what might happen, I don't know. I just think it's better if almost all incest is illegal, although obviously i know the law does not stop people necessarily, and laws aren't necessarily right. MDMA doesn't harm anyone unless they're stupid and use it wrong, whereas incest potentially can


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> This thread tags
> I still cant
> I cant take this thread seriously.



I love that gif LOL


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

But yeah,

to sum up my point of this argument; I clearly think any incestuous acts are wrong, as being incest may or may not lead to inbreeding. To advocate an incestuous relationship isn't exactly wrong, nor is it a right thing to do. Everybody's free to engage into relationships with whom they please, I don't wish to deny anybody this privilege. I just want people to become aware of the consequences of their actions and to question whether some things are really worth it in the end, considering the risks involved.

Correct, an incestuous relationship is very comparable to a homosexual relationship, however the denominating factor being that one act can result in a broken life being created, whereas the other can result in none at all, which begs the question "Is it really worth the risk?"


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 6, 2015)

Princess Weeb said:


> *Can I just point out that second cousin relationships are fully legal in the US?*
> 
> I have no idea where the OP is from, but most countries seem to outlaw only first cousin relationships. So not only is this consenting, but it is also legal. There is, even in law, nothing wrong with this relationship, not like I had a place to make judgement on it anyway.
> 
> *before anyone screams at me yes it depends state by state, but it has only listed specifically first cousin relationships being outlawed in some states, not second cousins.



idk why your still arguing pretty much everything you say is invalid



Jarrad said:


> But yeah,
> 
> to sum up my point of this argument; I clearly think any incestuous acts are wrong, as being incest may or may not lead to inbreeding. To advocate an incestuous relationship isn't exactly wrong, nor is it a right thing to do. Everybody's free to engage into relationships with whom they please, I don't wish to deny anybody this privilege. I just want people to become aware of the consequences of their actions and to question whether some things are really worth it in the end, considering the risks involved.
> 
> Correct, an incestuous relationship is very comparable to a homosexual relationship, however the denominating factor being that one act can result in a broken life being created, whereas the other can result in none at all.



dude are you telling me that if having sex with a wolf is bad even though it makes me happy i cant do it? as a wolf-kin this is very triggering


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> idk why your still arguing pretty much everything you say is invalid



sorry i wheel stop ://///////


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2015)

Make sure to record the parents' reaction at the dinner


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Annachie said:


> basically all i'm saying is if incest is seen to be more normal again in cases such as cousins then it make the whole issue more of a grey area and MIGHT cause more cases of possible abuse within the family. I'm saying might, because who knows what might happen, I don't know. I just think it's better if almost all incest is illegal, although obviously i know the law does not stop people necessarily, and laws aren't necessarily right. MDMA doesn't harm anyone unless they're stupid and use it wrong, whereas incest potentially can



so y do u think incest shud be outlawed? im assuming its more concrete than "it might cause siblings to rape each other".


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> idk why your still arguing pretty much everything you say is invalid
> 
> 
> 
> dude are you telling me that if having sex with a wolf is bad even though it makes me happy i cant do it? as a wolf-kin this is very triggering



I think that bestiality is an entirely different subject which has little relation to incestry.

but if you want my opinion on that then... (get ready for the 10,000 word essay coming up)


Spoiler



joke
I think it's disgusting and wrong, that's all


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 6, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> so y do u think incest shud be outlawed? im assuming its more concrete than "it might cause siblings to rape each other".



im pretty sure that if siblings are raping each other incest being legal would not be the root of the problem



Jarrad said:


> I think that bestiality is an entirely different subject which has little relation to incestry.
> 
> but if you want my opinion on that then... (get ready for the 10,000 word essay coming up)
> 
> ...



me too man i was just being sarcastic to prove a point to the dingus


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> im pretty sure that if siblings are raping each other incest being legal would not be the root of the problem
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



this


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> as a wolf-kin this is very triggering



Well there goes any chance of people taking you seriously, but thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

oh, sorry
i have trouble w/ sarcasm sometimes


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

(✌ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞ u got this boy 

These tags my God x'D I want to know who is the one that makes those faces >.>

I also wonder if Monster even cares about half the bs that has been said in this post  He's probably laughing and planning his next post to troll us


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> (✌ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞ u got this boy
> 
> These tags my God x'D I want to know who is the one that makes those faces >.>
> 
> I also wonder if Monster even cares about half the bs that has been said in this post  He's probably laughing and planning his next post to troll us



the sequel:
I am now engaged to my second cousin


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I think dating any type of cousin is wrong. This guy shares a great grandparent with his girlfriend, so yeah it's definitely incestuous (which is against the law for obvious reasons).
> 
> Am I the only one that finds what this guy is doing to be wrong and sickening?


Second cousins are legal to marry everywhere in the US. And first cousins are only criminalized in a few states.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 6, 2015)

Remember kids
Incest is frowned down by many people
and can cause unfortunate/unwanted personality traits- "Willy Wonka version of cannibalism"
-I honestly have no opinion what so ever about this topic-


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> oh, sorry
> i have trouble w/ sarcasm sometimes



its okay man a lot of people do


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2015)

I love how people are talking about the laws and regulations about incest and marrying your cousin when he clearly stated this is his *first* relationship.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> Remember kids
> Incest is frowned down by many people
> and can cause unfortunate/unwanted personality traits



Incest = Bringing a version of Joffrey into our world

let's not


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> the sequel:
> I am now engaged to my second cousin



Too soon for that! The next one has to be:

Family Dinner:
Truth Unfolds


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Incest = Bringing a version of Joffrey into our world
> 
> let's not



It's for jokes


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. L said:


> I love how people are talking about the laws and regulations about incest and marrying your cousin when he clearly stated this is his *first* relationship.



haha 
gold


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 6, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Too soon for that! The next one has to be:
> 
> Family Dinner:
> Truth Unfolds



Ohgod, Telling Grandma, I can see grandma probably fainting.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> But yeah,
> 
> to sum up my point of this argument; I clearly think any incestuous acts are wrong, as being incest may or may not lead to inbreeding. To advocate an incestuous relationship isn't exactly wrong, nor is it a right thing to do. Everybody's free to engage into relationships with whom they please, I don't wish to deny anybody this privilege. I just want people to become aware of the consequences of their actions and to question whether some things are really worth it in the end, considering the risks involved.
> 
> Correct, an incestuous relationship is very comparable to a homosexual relationship, however the denominating factor being that one act can result in a broken life being created, whereas the other can result in none at all, which begs the question "Is it really worth the risk?"


Did you just compare incest to being gay? I can't. Jesus take the wheel.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Too soon for that! The next one has to be:
> 
> Family Dinner:
> Truth Unfolds



the sequel sequel

I am now a father to my inbred child, her name is Ruby






+5 tickets if u get the reference


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> (✌ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞ u got this boy
> 
> These tags my God x'D I want to know who is the one that makes those faces >.>



it may or may not be me


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> Ohgod, Telling Grandma, I can see grandma probably fainting.



Lool Poor Grandma, she's had enough to deal with in her life. xD

Yet another great tag :

yall need jesus


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Did you just compare incest to being gay? I can't. Jesus take the wheel.


Considering a lot of people are still homophobic it's a very valid comparison depending on the situation.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 6, 2015)

Reading all of this I cant help but think of an old quote from a Dutch author (he was talking about homosexuality though):

"What someone does in his bedroom is no one`s damn business!"

So many people riding high horses in here...


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Did you just compare incest to being gay? I can't. Jesus take the wheel.



Don't make assumptions on 1 of my posts in this thread. If you took the time to read my other posts then you would clearly see that I am anti-incestry.

Some people were saying that an incest relationship is just like a gay relationship, so I was just setting them straight. (that pun tho)


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> it may or may not be me



-gasp- :O


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. L said:


> Considering a lot of people are still homophobic it's a very valid comparison depending on the situation.


Nah, son. Not liking certain sex or sex acts versus not wanting a monarchy full of hemophiliacs again is a little different.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Reading all of this I cant help but think of an old quote from a Dutch author (he was talking about homosexuality though):
> 
> "What someone does in his bedroom is no one`s damn business!"
> 
> So many people riding high horses in here...



says u with the dog riding the dolphin

pfft


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. L said:


> Considering a lot of people are still homophobic it's a very valid comparison depending on the situation.



incest is also more "natural" than homosexuality, in that incest still facilitates the continued existence of a species

(im ready for the incoming barrage of hate)


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Reading all of this I cant help but think of an old quote from a Dutch author (he was talking about homosexuality though):
> 
> "What someone does in his bedroom is no one`s damn business!"
> 
> So many people riding high horses in here...


Intercourse isn't even relevant at all right now. The relationship just started, and his first one at that.



KarlaKGB said:


> incest is also more "natural" than homosexuality, in that incest still facilitates the continued existence of a species
> 
> (im ready for the incoming barrage of hate)


True


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 6, 2015)

You guys are just being downright rude at this point. Your probably hurting Monsters feelings.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 6, 2015)

How about we keep this about the relationship because it can easily get locked again.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> incest is also more "natural" than homosexuality, in that incest still facilitates the continued existence of a species
> 
> (im ready for the incoming barrage of hate)



To be fair that's totally reasonable, neither are literally unnatural. Both clearly appear in other species, so :")


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 6, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> incest is also more "natural" than homosexuality, in that incest still facilitates the continued existence of a species
> 
> (im ready for the incoming barrage of hate)



Why even go there.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 6, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Reading all of this I cant help but think of an old quote from a Dutch author (he was talking about homosexuality though):
> 
> "What someone does in his bedroom is no one`s damn business!"
> 
> So many people riding high horses in here...



yes let me tell my friend jim that its okay for him to have sex with as many horses as he wants, as long as its in his bedroom of course


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Why even go there.


She made a valid point. She's not going anywhere.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

It does get quite funny when you remember that you're on a site for a children's game talking about incest laws. 

*sigh*


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> yes let me tell my friend jim that its okay for him to have sex with as many horses as he wants, as long as its in his bedroom of course


this has to be sarcasm


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> yes let me tell my friend jim that its okay for him to have sex with as many horses as he wants, as long as its in his bedroom of course



Jim would probably die on the first go if I'm honest.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. L said:


> Intercourse isn't even relevant at all right now. The relationship just started, and his first one at that.



The quote isn`t just about intercourse, its about someone`s private/romantic life. He made this statement concerning people trying to differentiate homosexuals from heterosexuals. By saying this, he meant to say that he finds it absurd that people even differentiate between the two, because in daily life it doesn`t matter at all.

Oh and Jarrad:





You got to admit this is pretty awesome. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> yes let me tell my friend jim that its okay for him to have sex with as many horses as he wants, as long as its in his bedroom of course



Please tell me your friend "Jim" is actually you.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 6, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> The quote isn`t just about intercourse, its about someone`s private/romantic life. He made this statement concerning people trying to differentiate homosexuals from heterosexuals. By saying this, he meant to say that he finds it absurd that people even differentiate between the two, because in daily life it doesn`t matter at all.
> 
> Oh and Jarrad:
> 
> ...



does it look like my name is jim?


----------



## Tao (Jan 6, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> You guys are just being downright rude at this point. *Your probably hurting Monsters feelings.*




Sounds like half the plot of Frankenstein.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2015)

Jim said:


> does it look like my name is jim?


Yes


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Why even go there.



someone else went there and got called out for it. i backed them up.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 6, 2015)

OP, don`t let people here effect you to much. I hope you find happiness someway, matters of the heart are difficult to deal with, even more so with the circumstances attached for you. 

Thats my last reply here. I choose to believe everybody here is being sarcastic, but I`m afraid I`m handing out way to much credit.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 6, 2015)

it's BACK

- - - Post Merge - - -

name ur children after me








KarlaKGB said:


> incest is also more "natural" than homosexuality, in that incest still facilitates the continued existence of a species
> 
> (im ready for the incoming barrage of hate)



homosexual incest
what you gonna say to that


----------



## queertactics (Jan 6, 2015)

man this thread was gr9 until it was taken seriously


----------



## Amichann (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations Monster! As long as you and your girlfriend are happy, I don't think anything else really matters. It's your future and the opinions of others shouldn't matter to you unless you chose to follow them.

Anyway, this has been a very interesting topic. My acquaintances and I have been following this little love tale during lunch since it started. I hope for you the best and wish you good luck with your family. I hope they are just as loving and supportive as most people here on the forum.
I'm sure most of us are on the edge of our seats (I sure am!), but I can't wait to hear any more updates.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jan 6, 2015)

isnt incest illegal?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> incest is also more "natural" than homosexuality, in that incest still facilitates the continued existence of a species
> 
> (im ready for the incoming barrage of hate)



it's really not tbh.


----------



## Amichann (Jan 6, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> isnt incest illegal?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Depends on what state you're in. For example, in MN it's illegal if you are first cousins or siblings. However, second cousin is totally legal.

Siblings/first cousins are only allowed if your culture/religion allows so.


----------



## Tao (Jan 6, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> isnt incest illegal?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





So in the case of carrying on the species and passing on your genetics, homosexuality is more natural than incest?



Unless the anus has a pair of ovaries in it, I doubt it...


----------



## Hamusuta (Jan 6, 2015)

Tao said:


> So in the case of carrying on the species and passing on your genetics, homosexuality is more natural than incest?
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the anus has a pair of ovaries in it, I doubt it...



it's the 21st century get over yourself


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> isnt incest illegal?
> 
> it's really not tbh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -


It is, and your smug response with nothing to refute it proves you know it is too. One can reproduce and the other cant.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> it's the 21st century get over yourself



its funny when gays r hostile towards incest. yes, its illegal. and so was homosexuality only a few decades ago. ur a hypocrite. its the 21st century eh? hows that relevant at all.


----------



## Tao (Jan 6, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> it's the 21st century get over yourself





Erm...I'm not against gays, sooooo, stop looking for an agenda.



However, the person you originally replied to said incest is more natural than homosexuality in the sense that at least incest is carrying on the species. 


In this case they are correct and you're wrong. There's no 'opinion' involved by saying that homosexuality counters reproduction. It's a fact.


----------

